# desktop



## Evi

Is there an equivalent in Greek?
The only thing I can find is

επιτραπέζιος, προοριζόμενος ή κατάλληλος για τοποθέτηση πάνω σε γραφείο

I don't like it much.


----------



## Il_Trovatore

If you mean the computer's desktop, the equivalent is "Επιφάνεια Εργασίας".


----------



## Evi

Il_Trovatore said:


> If you mean the computer's desktop, the equivalent is "Επιφάνεια Εργασίας".




Yes this is what I mean.
In the case of Desktop_*ergonomic, *_I could not find an equivalent in the Greek language, can you help me please?

εργονομική επιφάνεια εργασίας!


----------



## balgior

I am not sure we are all talking about the same thing here. Evi, are you talking about the default screen of a computer's operating system (that's what Il_Trovatore said) or about a furniture?

Edit: if it is about the latter, I think we have nothing special, just: "(εργονομικό) γραφείο υπολογιστή"


----------



## Evi

balgior said:


> I am not sure we are all talking about the same thing here. Evi, are you talking about the default screen of a computer's operating system (that's what Il_Trovatore said) or about a furniture?
> 
> Edit: if it is about the latter, I think we have nothing special, just: "(εργονομικό) γραφείο υπολογιστή"



I am talking about a furniture.
Maybe the best way is to leave it as it is: desktop??


----------



## Vagabond

I am still not sure which kind of a desktop we are talking about. If we are talking about the actual desk, I don't see how you could go with "εργονομικό desktop". You'd have to go for something like balgior suggests (εργονομικό γραφείο), though I really wouldn't mind seeing "εργονομική επιφάνεια εργασίας" (και το γραφείο επιφάνεια εργασίας είναι!).

If you are talking about a desktop _computer_, things are easier: εργονομικός επιτραπέζιος υπολογιστής and all is good.

If you are talking about a computer's desktop, like Il Trovatore suggested, meaning the default screen you get when you turn on your computer (με τα εικονίδια και το φόντο), that's definitely an εργονομική επιφάνεια εργασίας (or εργονομικό desktop, if you prefer, though I really wouldn't).


----------



## epam

> Εργονομική Επιφάνεια Εργασίας.



Question: What makes the desktop of your computer ergonomical?

Ergonomics
The applied science of equipment design, as for the workplace, intended to maximize productivity by reducing operator fatigue and discomfort.

I don't think desktop defines if it is ergonomical or not, and it's not something that we should care about when translating it.  Many words used in computers are words that come from actual things (like the Recycle Bin, Briefcase, Network places, etc.). Even though these "computer things" might not resemble actual things, they do use their names because they logically act as if they were actual. For example, the actual Recycle Bins are used when we want to throw things for recycling and the Computer's Recycle Bin is used when we want to delete files to create more free space.



> though I really wouldn't mind seeing "εργονομική επιφάνεια εργασίας" (και το γραφείο επιφάνεια εργασίας είναι!).



I agree, but you cannot say if it's ergonomical or not if you are talking about a desktop instead of an ergonomical desktop.


----------



## Vagabond

I agree, epam; however:


Evi said:


> In the case of Desktop_*ergonomic, *_


See, we are talking about an ergonomic desktop anyway.


----------



## epam

oh.. didn't see that.. sorry.

Then, i have to agree with you... Consider my reply as an addition to the topic.


----------



## Evi

Dear All, 

To make things more clear, I am looking for an equivalent for the word desktop, which describes in this case a piece of furniture that will serve for the computer desktop.

Ane the second one is a desktop ergonomic, a slightly diffrent piece of furniture that serves the same action as above.

desktop is: επιφάνεια εργασίας

desktop ergonomic is: εργονομική επιφάνεια εργασίας

Thank you


----------

